# Great day on the flats



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My buddy SquidMo and I played hooky on Wednesday and headed down to Aransas Pass for some redfish sight casting on a perfect day. We got on the flat at about 9:15 and left at 3:30 and the bite just got better all day. We just poled all over and didn't start the motor again till we were ready to leave at the end of the day.

Here's Squid with his first ever redfish on fly. He made a great 60 foot cast and the red just attacked the Horbey spoon fly:









We switch spots on the bow and I hook up with another using a sweet little Sage 6wt RPLXi:




























Squid locks up on another:



























...and he shows off the prize!









It was a great day to spend on the water with a good buddy who's now fully hooked on sight casting with a fly rod!

Bruce


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

how well does that line tamer work? been thinking about getting one . the laundry basket dosnt seem to work as well as id like. nice pics


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Did you drive down from Houston and drive back on same day? I have done that but is alot of driving. 

East Flats?

Joe 
Mitzi 15


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The stripping basket works beautifully. Not only does it corral the line without any conscious effort from the caster, but it provides a great brace for thighs so you can lean against it. That rests the back a bit but also provides great stability if you're in any wave action. It also is a great place to put a drink while standing up there.

The disadvantages are cost ($300 something) and it is a bit annoying to look through or under while running. I can see well enough and I stand up frequently anyway, but it's just not a "clean" deck for running.

The basket is made by New Water Boatworks in San Antonio, which also makes the Curlew and Ibis boats. They do very nice work.

We did drive there and back for the day. I do this about half the time I fish down there and it's never been too bad. I woke up at 5, had the boat already hooked up and loaded, so I was on the road at 5:30. Picked up Squid in Richmond at 6 and we had the boat splashed by 9. Was back home at 8pm. A little tired, but very happy!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

man, what a fun day... i guess you can tell by the smiles!... thanks again bruce, your boat is great, unreal shallow!... if you plan to fly fish all day, as we did, the strip stand basket thing is great! gives you something to lean against for leverage... 


i can't get over how these fish were just hovering in spots... but one missed cast, and blam, they were outta there! 


my first red on fly..... HOOOORAAAAAYYYY!



thanks again, bruce!


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the info & good report..


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm gonna get me one of those baskets. That looks perfect. BTW. Great report and nice pics
.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a shot of just the basket to give you a better look at it:


----------



## Flyfisher87 (Aug 27, 2006)

Those are some really good pictures, It makes me sad its been a while Since i have been able to wet a line. Goodjob.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Good report and pics, I think I've fished the same area before.

*Congrats* to Squidmo, glad he connected!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Way to go guys! Squidmo fly fishing for reds is like crack buddy. A little just isn't enough!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Cool pictures Bruce, thanks for sharing. Good job on the fly rod Squid!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice report. My sister has a condo in Rockport rented for a week next year. We haven't pinned down a date yet, but I'll be dragging my skiff down for sure.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

There are so many good flats that it seems there is much more room to spread out than in POC or points further north. Well worth the drive!


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Awsome pictures! I think I'll go tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

you havent even scratched the surface of all the good flats & back lakes that the rockport area has to offer ... i am thinkful to live down hear & have a wife that is as sick as me about this type of fishing . my son who just turned 8 got to fight a fat 26" red that his mom sighted & caught sat. after his b-day party...even though it was his day i felt like i got the best gift enjoying time on the water with the family


----------

